# Good way to grill/smoke corn.



## tbone2k (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey all, i don't know if this has been posted before but, this is a way that i love to grill corn.  I'm gonna smoke it tomorrow the same way and i'm sure it will rock too.!!

Peel the husks back and pull the silk off

Then season the way you want.  I like a little cajun with some butter.

Then wrap in BACON.  I wrap it at an angle so it covers more area.  

Pull husks back over it and cook.  It really does work well in the oven too in a pinch.  Then i don't use the husks at all.  i just wrap it in tin foil.

Its sooooo good.  :)  the juices from the bacon soak in and i've never made it any other way since.  i take that back, unless we are in a hurry and do the standard boil.


----------



## ronp (Jul 28, 2008)

Good Idea with the bacon, never thought of that!


----------



## solar (Jul 29, 2008)

Bacon? WOW! Good idea, I'll have to give that a try. I absolutly _LOVE_ corn!!!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

Never had bacon wrapped corn. I suppose you coull'd substitute bacon fat for the butter also. If ya save it like I do hehehe


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

You can also go to the tool bar on top where it says *search *and type in smoked corn. Here is Walking Dudes step by step tutorial 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ber.php?u=5054


----------

